# kinda off topic but something new



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Is this a question? If it is, I would feed through the winter then requeen in the spring. Hobby and Eco-beeks don't need the same
strength of bees that commercial honeymakers and pollinators do. It only has to make it until spring. Then it can get requeened
or swarm and hopefully do well from there. If you feed while they are inside like that, it could cause them to rear brood. By spring
the problem that made them "weak" could be over.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with Steven, and if I were to feed them I might try a jar of honey or 2:1 syrup inverted over the screened vent on top of the hive, you could place a pollen patty on the screen as well, they look plenty active to me and should rear some brood and survive the winter very well with the setup that you have there.


----------

